# name these bbs wheels



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

please


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: name these bbs wheels (tomespo)*

Hard to tell. RS-GT? LM? RX? Pretty sure one of those.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

nah its none of those it looks like a rs in the center but then more like a rc towards the lip


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

found the pic i was originally looking for maybe now you can tell.










_Modified by tomespo at 4:53 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

That pics alot better. And youre right its none of those I mentioned. Not sure what those are called.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

They look like BBS RY but the centercaps are different. 










_Modified by MitchNFitch at 10:55 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wow thanks a lot im in love with these things now i gotta go look at how much they go for, hopefully not as much as rs's


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Recheck my post. The center caps are different. They have RS centers which is weird.


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

pretty sure they are RS II's


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_pretty sure they are RS II's


No these are RSII's








They look too big to be RM's but after thinking about it I think they are BBS RM's.
Anyone else think they look like RM's?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

maybe these? bbs rg's


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea i think those look like them the rg's


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

yay i win!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

thx a lot


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wrong again. BBS RG are one piece. And these wheels in the picture are 2 or 3 piece...
The BBS RM are two piece(I believe) And they look dead on these wheels, minus the differnt color center cap.


























_Modified by MitchNFitch at 12:37 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: name these bbs wheels (tomespo)*

they are not rm's. rm's only came in 15" and had 30 hole lips. those wheels do not have that many bolts. i count only 20


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: name these bbs wheels (the.good.gli)*

The original owner of the wheels in question is Doey , you can find him in the air suspension forum. He would most likely know.


----------

